# Telling youth about past times



## Victor (Jun 21, 2018)

If I tell a store clerk or youth about how things used to be,
such TV without a remote or cable and all the things I grew up with--
and prepared food we take for granted. (We made our own trail mix)
they look at me with boring eyes, couldn't care less. They really don't want
to know. Hey, I lived in a house with a coal furnace! And a party line. and fountain pens.
But then history is uninteresting to most people.

 I was the same way when I was young. My parents
told me about the Ice Box and the Depression and it bored me.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve never bothered telling any younger folks about how we lived and how different things were because they have challenges of their own that we can’t possibly relate to either and I think it might depend on the situation. Some younger kids are great listeners.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 21, 2018)

Some  would  like to know.  Others  couldn't  care less.

If they ask,  tell them.   Otherwise  forget it;  you'd  bore them to  death.


----------



## Lara (Jun 21, 2018)

Nor do they care about your antiques and "collectibles". I find they are happy with minimalism. On the flip side, I do have a daughter who is totally into our ancestry and that show on TV that takes on the ancestry of celebrities. It's history that is intriguing her.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2018)

Lara said:


> Nor do they care about your antiques and "collectibles". I find they are happy with minimalism. On the flip side, I do have a daughter who is totally into our ancestry and that show on TV that takes on the ancestry of celebrities. It's history that is intriguing her.


I have 2 Grandsons that are interested in our Ancestors..


----------



## oldman (Jun 21, 2018)

Lara said:


> Nor do they care about your antiques and "collectibles". I find they are happy with minimalism. On the flip side, I do have a daughter who is totally into our ancestry and that show on TV that takes on the ancestry of celebrities. It's history that is intriguing her.



You are 100% correct about collectibles. I don't think people collect much of anything anymore. Around here, antique shops were in abundance. Today, not so much, unless you go to Gettysburg. There are still several in that area. I have a small collection of Cambridge Glass made in Cambridge, Ohio. My grandparents both worked there and they gave me a few pieces here and there. My Mom bequeathed her collection to me and I donated some of the more difficult pieces to find back to the Cambridge Museum. I never intended on making money on the pieces, so I thought by donating the pieces to the museum, at least there would be a record of her name as being a donor. The museum was very grateful. 

Here is a picture of the old factory, which has been torn down. I was lucky to have taken the picture when I did. They destroyed it the following spring.


----------



## oldman (Jun 21, 2018)

I also wanted to mention that I have a cousin in Ohio that does the genealogy thing. He has records from way back and tells me of people that I have never known or heard of. He even visited cemeteries at one time to take pictures of our ancestor's graves. I think that's a bit over the top, but he is about 90% confined to a chair, whether it be at home or on the go using a power scooter, so he has plenty of time on his hands to do this job. He has been doing it for at least 20 years, so his files are many, many in number. 

His Dad, my uncle, was in one of the first troops to invade Normandy by parachute. I could never get much out of him about that day. He just wouldn't talk about it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 21, 2018)

My kids aren't the least bit interested in my stories or the few antiques and collectibles I have. Many times I'm told that they have heard the story a hundred times. Maybe they have. I loved to hear the stories my family told and I didn't mind hearing them over and over. They have no interest in my old photo albums either. I poured over them when I was a kid. And still enjoy looking at them although now with some sadness. 
My daughter and son in law did recently have their DNA done. No surprises there. If she listened,she would have known.
They are still young and might come around. Hopefully not when it's to late.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2018)

I agree with Falcon if they ask tell them and please only tell them once.

I used to get sad over the idea that people were losing interest in antiques and the old items that used to belong to family members until I realized that each generation has to collect the things that fuel their memories of childhood, family, etc...

I still feel sad as I let things go but I've stopped trying to burden family and friends with the things that are important to me.


----------



## jujube (Jun 21, 2018)

My offspring aren't the slightest interested in my genealogy research.  I tell my granddaughter that she's getting my research when I die whether she likes it or not because one.of.these.days, she might be interested.  She just groans.  

Their interest in my antiques? Fugeddaboudit…..


----------



## hearlady (Jun 22, 2018)

Be aware. I found out that sometimes you are relating something to a young person and notice they are looking at their phone. The nerve! However they are googling what you are talking about so they have an idea. They don't get how rude that seems to us. Other young people know that's what they're doing.
Soon they will just become one with their phones and hand you the phone so you can communicate with them.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 22, 2018)

One thing I think the younger generation likes to hear from us is about all the drugs at Woodstock and other concerts "back in the day". The MJ use in Viet Nam. In general, all the drugs that were used back then. That way, they know we really can't complain about all the drug use today...…….our generation was as bad, if not worse.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 22, 2018)

The younger generation considers a person really old, if...……..

They used a UPS Book, FedX Book and Bills of Lading for shipping things.

They done Inventory on 3 x 5 cards.

Purchase Orders were typed out on a typewriter. 

Cashier's used the old push-down or tap keys type cash register.

If you listened to 8-Track or even Cassette music tapes.

If you still use a camera, no matter if it is a digital one, instead of an I-phone or regular cell phone.

If you tell them about the days of payphones. 

If you tell them about standard brakes and standard steering. 

And, the list goes on and on.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2018)

I used to love to tell my 2 grandsons about how life was when I was a child. They were amused a few times. Re-telling yet again years later, they were clearly bored and I don't blame them.

 What made me think these things warranted retelling to them, just because I wanted to reminisce again? I learned my lesson!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

Seems that my daughters like to hear about "the old days" but my sons couldn't care less.   I find that when I visit my little MIL, she really loves it when I ask her to tell me a story about when she was growing up.

In that vein, I wish I had shown more interest in my parents' stories.   There are a hundred questions I'd love to ask them now.


----------



## gennie (Jun 23, 2018)

Instead of telling, start a notebook and write own things about yourself, your early years, your thoughts and dreams.  I can guarantee you that eventually an ancestor will come along to whom it will be a treasure.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 23, 2018)

gennie said:


> Instead of telling, start a notebook and write own things about yourself, your early years, your thoughts and dreams.  I can guarantee you that eventually an ancestor will come along to whom it will be a treasure.



Maybe a descendant will come along, but an ancestor is doubtful.


----------

